# Any guitar players?



## RPC

My dads really into his guitars, he has been quite ill recently so i thought it would be a good idea to get my own guitar so we can jam together, and i can learn how to play properly!

Picked this up from a nice gent today, its a 2001 Epiphone les paul standard, in cherry sunburst i believe. Excellent condition, might give it a good going over and finish off with some DJ supernatural hybrid this week 










Had it plugged into my dads marshall amp earlier and it sounds good!

If anyone has any advice or tips regarding guitars let me know, from maintenance to learning anything is appreciated! Also interested what guitars other ppl are using, beginner or expert!


----------



## Kimo

Got a Jackson randy rhoads custom, hardly been touched and still mint 

Shane really as it's awesome to shred on  

Used to have a Gibson SG rep too, made by the company who make oasis's guitars


----------



## RPC

There a mental looking guitar! What kind of stuff do you play on it?


----------



## Kimo

Don't have time to play any more, had a bash back end of last year but it's just been gathering dust for years 

Used to play a lot of rock and thrash metal lol


----------



## President Swirl

Small world Kimo, I've got a Rhoads Jackson, not a top one like yours, just an RX with a rosewood fretboard. I put some Dodo BV on it a while back, after a quick clean. Came up nice. Shame mine just gathers dust, sounds epic through the right amp.


----------



## Kimo

Awesome

Never known anyone else with one

My mate got a dinky and I loved playing that, played so so well


----------



## martin.breslin

Use a nice oil or beeswax on the fretboard as if you were waxing any other wood. Never let it get too mucky otherwise you kill playability and sound. Fast fret sometimes help, but it's a marmite thing...



She's lovely looking, a very good starter to have!! Id get a nice wide strap too, them buggers are heavy. Enjoy playing her 😁


----------



## Steve_6R

I want a Rhoads, badly!

I'm a purveyor of cheap Guitars. My Strat cost me a pittance and with some upgrades sounds great, and my Pacifica cost me £50, and I've now gigged it twice and it plays a dream.

You should be alright with the Epiphone. It may take a bit of getting used to as they tend to have a slightly fatter neck, but they sound amazing for the money.

My advise is to absorb YouTube videos about setup, a decent setup can make or break a guitar in terms of feel, and its not something many new players take notice of. I have been playing almost 10 years now and only learned to set up my guitar a year ago.

Simple things like learning how to change strings will make a difference, and experiment with different string thicknesses. If you've never played before you'd probably want lighter strings, but again its personally taste.

Final golden nugget of info for tonight is that guitar shops love to help new players out. I learned how to string and set up my Floyd Rose Ibanez via a guitar shop tech, and a good shop will know that if they give you some really special service, you'll be wanting to spend cash there.


----------



## sprocketser

For fretboard maintenance & protection I use Lemon Oil ( Circa 1850 Lemon Oil on my end ) http://reviews.homedepot.ca/1998/942980/reviews.htm It contains no wax or silicone , just cleaner .

& it s the best stuff I ever used so far on my basses , have 2 Warwicks electric basses ( Top if the line neck true models ) & one Ibanez Prestige RG1740 electric guitar ( rosewood fretboard .

I use it on the fretboard , agitate it with a soft toothbrush with the grain then remove it with a clean towel .

As for the oil finish basses I use bees wax & I use Menzerna 4500 & PL on my Pedulla Hexabuzz electric bass . ( Clearcoat finish ) .


----------



## Steve_6R

A few of my Guitars. You can never have too many! I want more too!


----------



## sprocketser

Nice guits 6R ! What s that guit mate ! https://images.tapatalk-cdn.com/15/08/23/5492a878238fefa7007a7fa20cd6bbe9.jpg @ Steve_6R

It is true about not to have enough guitars or in my cass , enough basses .


----------



## Steve_6R

sprocketser said:


> Nice guits 6R ! What s that guit mate ! https://images.tapatalk-cdn.com/15/08/23/5492a878238fefa7007a7fa20cd6bbe9.jpg @ Steve_6R
> 
> It is true about not to have enough guitars or in my cass , enough basses .


That's my Chapman ML1! It's probably my favourite guitar, and gets gigged the most. I bought them before they put their prices up by almost £50.


----------



## sprocketser

Steve_6R said:


> That's my Chapman ML1! It's probably my favourite guitar, and gets gigged the most. I bought them before they put their prices up by almost £50.


Thanx mate .

Looks like Chapman s the best bang for the buck right !


----------



## Oldsparky

Lemon oil is good stuff. Depending on finish I reckon you can use most car type wax etc. nitro cellulose finishes are another matter though. I'm not a great polisher but they do tend to stay in their cases except for this one


----------



## Oldsparky

The strat gets permission to visit the lounge sometimes


----------



## baxlin

No pics, unfortunately, but my stable is 
Epiphone IB3 long scale bass, in very shiny black and chrome, with black strings,
a cheapo Westfield bass which I have defretted, 
and a Hawk (by Gretsch I was told when I bought it) 12 string Jumbo I bought new in 1968. 
Plus a Yam acoustic 
and a Hohner (not Hofner) acoustic for my Grandson to learn on.


----------



## RPC

Some great advice there guys, i have listened and i appreciate it. Some great guirars there too!


----------



## JBirchy

Here are my little babies... The LP isn't mine, it's on a long term loan from a good friend. It's a 1981 Deluxe in a factory finish Natural Wood. Must be worth a few £££.

The Strat is a little bit of a project which is a 1980's Squire Silver Series thick body, a Japanese Fender old Rosewood neck with satin finish, Barenuckle Slow Hand pickups and nice Sperzel locking tuners. It has the aged 70's plastics too so it looks pretty cool. Similar in looks to David Gilmour's Candy Red Strat he used to play on tour with Pink Floyd in the 90's.

Amp is a 40w 1x12" Blackstar Club 40. Sounds lovely, 2 channel with a nice gain sound. I also use a Boss Super Overdrive pedal for some rhythm distortion, a Line6 Delay Modeller and a Line6 Modulation Modeller for some subtle effects along with a TC Electronics Digital Tuner.



Acoustics, I have 2. The Yamaha CPX-5YN which I've had for 15 years now, and a 1971 12-String Hagstrom acoustic which was a gift from a very dear friend who bought it new back in '71. It's certainly seen some sights!

Sorry for the poor pic, pinched from my Instagram feed.


----------



## baxlin

Since I posted #16, I've bought a "project" Ukulele banjo, which I'm in the process of renovating...........


----------



## Guitarjon

I play, if you haven't guessed.


I hadn't been living upto my name though for a few years but I started back again the other day. 

Got an earnie ball music man which is my go to, set up perfectly and nice and light. So easy to play got some nice pick ups in. 

A
So got a burns special 2.

Had loads of others in the past such as epiphany les paul black beauty custom, fender tele (loved that guitar but lost the love for it as it was a bit battered) keep looking at them again although Id like a tele with a humbucker bridge pick up maybe. Again it was really well set up and easy to play. 

I've a Washburn acoustic which is awesome for the money. It's electric too.

I've had hundreds of others over the years but sold most on. I've only ever loved the earnie ball and the tele. The ephiphone was very heavy and the pickups weren't the best. I guess I always prefered the more powerful sd ones in my earnie.


----------



## Oldsparky

Guitarjon said:


> I play, if you haven't guessed.
> 
> I hadn't been living upto my name though for a few years but I started back again the other day.
> 
> Got an earnie ball music man which is my go to, set up perfectly and nice and light. So easy to play got some nice pick ups in.
> 
> A
> So got a burns special 2.
> 
> Had loads of others in the past such as epiphany les paul black beauty custom, fender tele (loved that guitar but lost the love for it as it was a bit battered) keep looking at them again although Id like a tele with a humbucker bridge pick up maybe. Again it was really well set up and easy to play.
> 
> I've a Washburn acoustic which is awesome for the money. It's electric too.
> 
> I've had hundreds of others over the years but sold most on. I've only ever loved the earnie ball and the tele. The ephiphone was very heavy and the pickups weren't the best. I guess I always prefered the more powerful sd ones in my earnie.


Always had a real soft spot for Ernie ball guitars but never found one I could afford especially as im a lefty.


----------



## Shiny

I wish i could play, but i'm useless, so now living my dreams though my son. lol.

His Epiphone SG (first electric guitar), Ibanez bass and PRS 245 SE (lovely guitar).










And from another thread on here, the beat up Squire i bought him and created the "Shinycaster" for last Christmas..


----------



## nilitara

If you are a complete novice the best advice if give you would be be to find a reputable qualified tutor and take some lessons. Now I can hear people say now, "well there's YouTube, and numerous console games" to learn from, and I'm not against them and they have there place...but IMO there is nothing better than one on one tuition. A good tutor will iron out early bad habits that if not corrected early on can become a nightmare to shake off, He/She will pick up on these habits, and correct them. This is someone that online tuition can not achieve.

Next bit of advice I'd give is learn abut your instrument, bond with it, and don't be afraid of it. Learn basic maintance, it can be daunting to a beginner, but action set up, truss rod adjustment, and how to restring a guitar properly is what IMO are all jobs that a guitar player should be competent to carry out in time. One of the biggest mistakes a beginner makes is a basic restring, here is a great little video that will help, this is now the only way I carry out a restring. 




Finally practice and enjoy it! Just half an hour a day practice a day will reap rewards!

A few of my instruments,










Nige


----------



## JBirchy

Great advice Nige, and some stunning instruments. The LP Goldtop with the black detailing is stunning.

I must confess, truss rod adjustment and setup are things I've never dabbled with which is very poor on my part. Mainly because I use a great Luthier in Wigan who sorts it all out for me. Maybe it's time I learnt!


----------



## Oldsparky

Here's my goldtop always wanted a 57 as that's my birth year. Can't afford a real one so this custom shop is as close as I'll get


----------



## Guitarjon

Keep anchoring after another telecaster. One of the nicest guitars I've ever played on. 

I love the look of Les paul guitars and there are some beauties on this thread but I hate playing them. I had a few epiphones and they were very beautiful guitars but I hated the neck, and weight of them. I found myself looking at my black beauty more than playing it so ended up selling it. Coincidently, I had the tele at the same time.


----------



## Oldsparky

Guitarjon said:


> Keep anchoring after another telecaster. One of the nicest guitars I've ever played on.
> 
> I love the look of Les paul guitars and there are some beauties on this thread but I hate playing them. I had a few epiphones and they were very beautiful guitars but I hated the neck, and weight of them. I found myself looking at my black beauty more than playing it so ended up selling it. Coincidently, I had the tele at the same time.


Agreed it is a heavy old beast but I It's just a dream guitar for me. Sold my last proper tele a while back but I do have a decent jap tokia t type from the 70s. 
My son has a very nice thin line tele which he swears by as a gigging guitar because of the weight.


----------



## Norton

Here are mine - one for every day of the week


----------



## Oldsparky

Here's my old t type and strat


----------

